# Snow Blower Repair



## YourWayPainting (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Labrador. I don't know anything about motors, but I'm sure that you will find some great help on this websight once the right person reads your post.


----------



## tvlfleming (Feb 4, 2007)

The clip snaps around the needle then the little flat part of the clip goes around the the tab on the float support. It just rest there doesnt seem secure but that is how it goes. When the float goes down the clip pulls the needle down with it. When the float raises the tap on the float support pushes on the needle to close off the fuel suplly. As far as your fuel leak there is an O-ring to seal the bowl, if you dont see it than it is stuck up under the bowl housing on carb body. If you cant figure it out email me at [email protected] and I'll dig up my parts list and send you a picture.


----------



## trommy (Dec 18, 2007)

That sounds like a tecumseh carb.My limited experience with Brigs is that they have suction carbs built into the tank.Many people mistake the two because they look very similar.BUT, do NOT take my word for it,I'm no expert.G'luck


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Old post alert. The orignall post on this thread is 10 months old, from Feb. 2007. Just thought members should be aware before making any more responses.


----------



## irish1851 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have just acquired a craftsman snow blower model#536-8227. I cannot get it to move in fast speed if i rev the engine i can use low range and reverse. Is there some adjustment on a clutch or somthing to cure this problem.


----------

